# No Boat



## Coastie (May 9, 2008)

I am new to gigging and haven't had any luck here in Mobile. I am usually walking the northside of Dauphin Island with a propane light. Any suggestions on the best times and better equipment?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

The bars under the bridge is good ,as is the south side on a north wind. 

Sorry missed the No Boat part Now that you can walk to Sand Island that would be a good place. Around the Airport ( end of the road pass the 7-11 )


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

If you are walking then you definetly want to go with a submersible light because once you have them in the water they become almost neutral buoyancy and there is no glare. You will see more fish. 

Get a small 12v deer feeder battery and wear it in a fanny pack.

These batterys with a 30w 12v lampwill last around 3 hrs so you may want a backup batt.

Replace the alligator clips the lights came from the factory with the female blade types that match with the battery for sure connections...When I wade I will usually float a ice chest behind me for beer and fish!

There are no wrong or right ways to gig but some methods are better than others...have a blast!!


----------

